# Wedge Chute to Loan for Fit



## race38 (Mar 16, 2016)

Hey Gang,
Have an acquaintance in the Savannah area that is rebuilding a FV Wittman derivative that needs to fit a chute in the cockpit. Anybody close that would be willing to help? I am going to ship him one of mine otherwise.
Thanks,
Mark


----------

